# EA's Origin next "Europe versus EA" ?



## BensonPatches (4. Oktober 2011)

Wäre es eigentlich nicht möglich das gleiche zu machen wie der wiener student der facebook verklagte wegen dem Datenschutz? (Europe versus Facebook) europe-v-facebook.org | EUROPE versus FACEBOOK
zb EA verklagen weil sie zb.

1.) mit den Daten ein  Persönlichkeitsprofil erstellen könnte was verboten ist per Gesetz
2.) Personendaten sammelt
3.)Datensammlung betreibt : jeder Bestand von Personendaten, der so aufgebaut ist, dass die Daten nach betroffenen Personen erschliessbar sind, ist verboten per Gesetz.
4.)  Die Beschaffung von Personendaten und insbesondere der Zweck ihrer Bearbeitung müssen für die betroffene Person erkennbar sein. seh ich ja bei origin nicht was gesendet wird....
(Schweizer Datenschutzgesetzt)

die liste kann ja nach belieben noch erweitert werden. Bin leider selber kein Jurist aber wäre doch grundsätzlich möglich?Oder nicht?

Find das jedenfalls eine sauerei und man sollte sich da doch irgendwie wehren können?
Heute ist es ein Trojaner den man sich installieren muss um Battlefield 3 spielen zu können und morgen muss sich jeder der Battlefield 4 spielen will, einen micro chip ins Hirn implantieren lasse. überspitzt dargestellt


----------



## Jan565 (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es Sammelkläger hier geben würde, würde ich mich dem sofort anschließen. Ich finde den mist auch nicht gut. 

Vor allem, wenn viele damit schon kein Problem haben? Warum lassen die nicht gleich jede Person von der Straße in sein Haus um es mal eben zu durchsuchen nach irgendwas?


----------



## DarthLAX (9. Oktober 2011)

hier würde ich auch helfen (mit ner spende - ich meine der oder die anwälte müssen ja auch bezahlt werden und man braucht auch erst mal geld, das einen die guten anwälte überhaupt ernst nehmen) , denn das währe etwas das ich voll und ganz unterstützen kann (währe ja dafür das man so eine art "verein" zum schutz der spieler gründet (sowas könnte doch mal von den PC-Zeitungen ausgehen, deren mitarbeiter eigentlich mehr UNS verpflichtet sein sollten als ihren lesern, aber so wie das im moment rüber kommt, sind die eher den herstellern verpflichtet und wer denen ans bei pinkelt wird halt nicht zum super-dupper-mega-geilen-riesen test vor-ab eingeladen....PC zeitungen scheinen angst zu haben vor den herstellern IMHO - kritische berichterstattung hab ich schon lange nimmer gesehen (vor allem zu so netten spielen wie "COD" - die letzten paar aus der reihe wurden sogar von den fans nicht so wirklich geliebt, aber negative kritik in den PC-Zeitungen hab ich nicht wirklich gelesen!))

naja aber vll bin das nur ich, der sich eben von den herstellern (egal ob Activision-Blizzard, EA oder sonst was) verarscht vor kommt und sich obwohl ehrlicher kunde (könnte mir das alles auch runter laden - ich wüsste schon von wo!) bestraft fühlt (von steam bis origin ist IMHO all das der größte MIST....vor allem da konsolen-user nicht so gegängelt werden, was gemein ist!)

mfg LAX
ps: mal sehen ob sich hier ein redakteur meldet (hab sowas schon in ähnlichen themen auf anderen seiten von PC-Magazinen angeprangert!)


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Oktober 2011)

und immer noch keine antwort....sagt mal:

seit ihr alle schon so "abgestumpft" das ihr nicht mal über das reden wollt, das in unserer PC-Spiele-Welt nicht in ordnung ist - oder (ich hoffe es doch nicht) nehmt ihr das einfach hin oder findet es sogar noch gut?

mfg LAX
ps: *kopfschüttel* bei nem PC-Forum sollte man sich eigentlich rege teilnahme an so ner diskussion erwarten


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2011)

Oder man spielt keine Spiele von EA das wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## zøtac (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ihr nicht mit Origin klar kommt spielt kein BF3. <-Punkt


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Oktober 2011)

Tja ich habe mal origi auf win 8 installiert zwecks BF3 beta, nun netztwerkmonitor sagt .TCp ... amazonaws.exe  zu 185.............. upload. Beständig von origin
Recherschiert, amazon preis suchmachinene bot oder eine abwandlung.ich frag mich wieso 
beta gespielt für unfertig befunden, ist maximal nee alpha origin runter bf3 beta ist sowieso zu ende.
Folge ich werde wenn überhaubt BF3 als szene release mal anschaun, wenn der SP nix ist, bleibt ich bei MW3

zu origin selbst, nun es kommt erstmal nur BF3 als Pflicht für origin raus.
Und ich hoffe das BF3 floppen wird, so wie der daueronlinepflicht bei C&C 4 oder battleforge (gutes spiel aber leider wegen mmo anteile und ständige passwort eingabe versaut)

Danach kamen nur noch aktivieren  oder disk check Spiele schutzt raus.Beides securom 7,4
Das man als retail käufer die wahl hatte fand ich gut, war bei bfbc2 und dead space 2 so.dass müsste EA bei allen titeln machen.

Die eula geht garnicht und wenn einer mal klagen würde gegen Allgemein DRM und Softwarerecht, was sowieso ein alleinstellungsmerkmal im verbraucher recht ist.
Als endverbraucher hat man quasi keine rechte,Und kann sich glücklich sprechen ein produkt nutzen zu dürfen.Das gibt es nur beim software recht sonst in keiner anderen sachlage von geschäften.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2011)

Grundsätzlich ist es auch möglich gegen EA zu klagen. Am besten in einem Sitz-Land einer Niederlassung, die sich in der EU befindet. Größtenteils begründen sich die Gesetze auf europäischen Richtlinien, so dass man im Grundsatz deutsche Regeln auf das EU-Ausland übertragen kann. Dennoch wird es unerlässlich sein, sich intensiv in die rechtlichen Gegebenheiten des Sitz-Staates einzulesen.

Der Fall Facebook war nur so erfolgreich weil ausgerechnet der einzige Sitz-Staat Irland sehr strenge Datenschutzregeln hat UND diese auch durchsetzt. So kam es auch dazu, dass der Jura-Student 1.200 Seiten über sich und seine Aktivität zugesandt bekam. 

Womit man anfangen könnte ist eine Abmahnung gegenüber EA wegen wettbewerbswidriger AGB, wenn man sich in einer Konkurrenzsituation befindet oder ähnlich einer Vebraucherzentrale eine Prozessstandmöglichkeit hat. Als kleiner Verbraucher geht das zwar auch, aber das Gegengewicht ist denkbar klein. 

Aber so eine richtige strafbare Handlung wird schwer, zumindest nach deutschen Gesetzen. Zum Thema Datenschutz: §44 ivm. §43 II BDSG lesen.  Fahrlässigkeit in Bezug auf die mangelhafte Art und Weise der Einwilligung zur Erhebung der Daten ist durchaus möglich nachzuweisen. Fehlt die Einwilligung §4a BDSG (wegen Formmangel), darf EA auch keine Daten erheben. So wäre eine Ordnungswidrigkeit durchaus offen. 

Eine strafbare Handlung ist aber nur bei Vorsatz (nach konkreten Wortlaut) möglich. Das ginge dann wohl zu weit.

EDIT

Was ebenfalls möglich wäre ist § 15 III ivm §16 II Nr.5 TMG. Auch da handelt es sich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Oktober 2011)

Du akzeptierst ja bei der Installation die AGB's, also ist da auch nichts illegales daran 
Origin damit zu vergleichen Leute auf der Strasse in die Wohnung einzuladen ist mMn ein bisschen komisch.
Deine Adressdaten sieht jeder in nem Telefonbuch und interessieren tuts niemanden.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Oktober 2011)

Du siehst es zu kurzsichtig, EA macht ein profil von deinen Surf verhalen und kontrolliert einige Ordner auf der HDD (wahrscheinlich den install ordner von origin)
Prüfft deinen browser nach cookies und erstellt somit mit realen namen und EA profil ;Kundenverhaltensprofile. Dazu die IP, und wenn möglich wird diese auch direkt aufgelösst, um deinen standort festzulegen.
Dazu kommen hardware infos installierte programme , wie oft diese genutzt werden. Lizenzen von programmen usw

Du siehst es ist wesendlich mehr als Steam je machen würde. Zumal die hardware umfrage freiwillig ist. Bei EA ist diese nicht freiwillig und geht sogar noch weiter


----------



## zøtac (14. Oktober 2011)

Und was ist das schlimmste das passieren kann? Oh nein sie haben meinen pr0n Ordner gefunden?
Aber am besten erstmal auf Facebook verkünden das EA Daten sammelt


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du das so siehst musst du auch nicht ins Netz und niemals eine Suchmaschine benutzen. Denn Google, Bing usw. kann dich als Mensch wohl noch 1000 mal besser analysieren und deine Suchbegriffe auswerten, dann wissen sie so ziemlich viel über dein Konsumverhalten, deine Interessen, deine Routen (maps.google.com). Deine IP kennen sie dann auch, somit wo du wohnst.
Natürlich ist das kein Argument und es ist "theoretisch" nicht korrekt was EA macht - aber das rumgeheule geht auf den Sack. Ist einfach so im Netz und wird sich nie Ändern. 

Und viel Spass beim klagen, wenn sich jemand hier einen solchen Prozess überhaupt leisten könnte


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Du akzeptierst ja bei der Installation die AGB's, also ist da auch nichts illegales daran



Dazu ein kleiner Exkurs in das AGB-Recht. Damit eine AGB (und Datenschutzerklärungen/-einwilligungen sind AGB, wenn man die Ausgestaltung und den Empfängerkreis betrachtet) wirksam ist, muss diese *bei* Vertragsschluss dem Käufer/Benutzer der Software bekannt sein. Die Installation ist jedoch erst *nach* dem Vertragsschluss angesiedelt. Sprich typischerweis in Fällen von Retail-Ware (Kauf beim Medie-Markt oder bei Amazon) kann der Käufer von der EA-EULA und Datenschutzerklärung gar keine Kenntnis haben. Ausgenommen sind Fälle in den direkt bei EA gekauft wird, wenn die Datenschutzerklärung bei Vertragsschluss angezeigt wird und akzeptiert werden muss.

Dazu kommt jedoch, dass teilweise zu einem Sachverhalt (Datenschutz) in verschiedenen AGB von EA Regelungen getroffen wurden, also eine Widersprüchlichkeit besteht, die den Käufer/Nutzer unangemessen benachteiligt. Das kann nicht so eifach aus dem Weg geräumt werden.

Du siehst, es gibt mehrere Angriffspunkte, um gegen die EULA/Datenschutzerklärung/-einwilligung vorzugehen.

Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind aber wie immer zwei verschiedene Dinge. Da muss ich dir Recht geben.


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Oktober 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht mit Origin klar kommt spielt kein BF3. <-Punkt


 Wieso spielt kein Bf3 ? Dann ladet es euch eben runter.  

Spaaaß, net ernst nehmen, wobei ich mir sicher bin das einige hier Forum darauf zurückgreifen werden...


----------



## DarthLAX (15. Oktober 2011)

womit sie IMHO nicht mal unrecht hätten (werde BF3 nicht kaufen und auch net laden....konnte mit der serie bisher (ausser mal bei freunden angezockt oder mal auf ner lan gespielt) nix anfangen und damit muss ich mich auch net mit dem mist rumschlagen....problem ist nur:

es wird nicht dabei bleiben (!) - und wer meint:

ach ihr schei.ss whiner, dem sag ich nur:

viel spass als gläserner zocker und wenn du schon dabei bist, dann sag EA bitte auch noch wo dein mülleimer steht (damit sie den durchwühlen können), wieviel geld du auf der bank hast (oder auch net, wenn du schulden hast), teile ihnen mit ob du in der ehe untreu bist etc. denn es stört dich (bzw. euch) scheinbar nicht, das dieser DATEN-HAI EA schon mehr über euch weiß als es zum teil eure eltern/freunde tun....mich würde es stören, aber egal, ist ja nicht mein problem....werde euch dann auslachen, wenn EA euch den account kündigt, weil ihr z.B. schulden haben und die angst haben das ihr euer zeug net bezahlen könnt oder so  ^^

mfg LAX


----------



## NCphalon (15. Oktober 2011)

Sind AGBs net selbst bei Zustimmung ungültig wenn sie gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen?


----------



## Isrian (15. Oktober 2011)

Oder man macht sich extra ne Partition nur für BF3 und Origin. Keine weiteren Programme, keine surfereien, e.t.c.
Was so nen Programm an Details über meine Hardware versendet, ist mir sowas von egal.

Der ist schon so alt, den könnt ich in Polen hinstellen und keiner würd ihn klauen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile Klauen die Deutschen mehr


----------



## Pravasi (15. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe:
Man könnte also zu MM gehen und sich dort z.B.BF3 kaufen.
Dann packt man es zuhause aus und startet die Instalation.
Dort werden einem dann an irgendeinen Punkt die AGBs präsentiert,denen man zustimmen soll.
Wem diese dann nicht gefallen und nicht zugestimmt/weiter installiert wird,der packt das Spiel wieder ein und bringt es zurück zur MM.
Dem kopfschüttelden Verkäufer weisst man dann expliziet darauf hin,das er das Spiel zurücknehmen muss,weil die AGBs nicht über dem Spieleregal gut sichtbar aushingen.
Der wird dann sehr wahrscheinlich darauf hinweisen,das auf der Rückseite der Verpackung im Kleingedrucktem steht,dass man den AGbs zustimmen muss und sich diese ja Online einsehen lassen. Ansonsten soll man das Game ungeöffnet zurückgeben.
Was genau würde dann der konfrontationsbereite Käufer am besten antworten?
Nennung von §...?
Und was könnte denn der nächste Schritt sein,für den Fall das der Verkäufer das Game trotzdem nicht zurücknimmt?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Oktober 2011)

Da machste nix, aber bei MM wird das aus kulanz häufig angenommen.Daher kann man so vorgehen.
ausser bei seltenen spezialisten, da beisst man auf granit.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Oktober 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Der wird dann sehr wahrscheinlich darauf hinweisen,das auf der Rückseite der Verpackung im Kleingedrucktem steht,dass man den AGbs zustimmen muss und sich diese ja Online einsehen lassen. Ansonsten soll man das Game ungeöffnet zurückgeben.
> Was genau würde dann der konfrontationsbereite Käufer am besten antworten?
> Nennung von §...?
> Und was könnte denn der nächste Schritt sein,für den Fall das der Verkäufer das Game trotzdem nicht zurücknimmt?



Dann erwiderst du "Ein Blick in das Gesetz erleichtert die Rechtsfindung", zückst deine Textausgabe des BGB und lässt den MM-Mitarbeiter den §305 II Nr.1 BGB laut vorlesen und fragst ihn danach wo denn bitte in seinem Markt ein solcher Aushang zu finden ist. Danach sollte es keine nächsten Schritt geben.


----------



## Pravasi (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bringe pro Jahr mehrere Spiele zurück-Erfolgsquote :100% !
Allerdings berufe ich mich dabei dann immer auf die jeweiligen-tatsächlich vorhandenen-technischen Mängel.
Grade in den ersten Wochen funktionieren viele Games noch nicht richtig,Server zicken rum,man hat die "falsche"Grafikkarte,ect.,...
Bring ich sofort zurück,auch Steamgames!
Weder im MM noch im Saturn hat man es jemals geschaft,mich abzuwimmeln.
Im Endeffekt ist den Verkäufern in diesen Fällen die rechtliche Grundlage klar,auch wenn sie es lieber anders hätten.
Deswegen kann ich mir gut vorstellen,dass Leute(teenies) mit einem anderen Auftreten als ich,damit abgewiesen werden.
Selbst Steam scheint die deutschen Gesetze zu kennen,wenn man sie nur daran erinnert.
Hatte neulich mal wieder ein Problem mit einem über Steam gekauften Spiel.
Darauf hin wollt man mich 2x zum "Drittanbieter" verweisen und meinte,Steam sei leider nicht zuständig.
Nach genauem,mit den entsprechenden begründeten Paragraphen Hinweis auf die deutsche Rechtslage,kümmerte man sich sofort um mich,bis das Problem gelöst wurde!
Ein bischen was geht schon....

@Pockerclock:
Ich bedanke mich und werde selbstverständlich hier berichten.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Oktober 2011)

Heute im Mediamarkt:
Spiel gekauft,mit nachhause genommen,ausgepackt und später wieder zürück zum MM.
Wollte das Spiel zurückgeben.
Begründung: Bin mit den Eulas nicht einverstanden und habe sie erst bei der installation gelesen.
Im Laden hängen sie nicht aus,deswegen dieses Missverständnis.
Auf §305 hingewiesen.
Abteilungsleiter.
"Wo steht denn da,dass der Hinweis auf der Verpackung* nicht* ausreichend ist?"
Ich hätte das Teil nicht auspacken dürfen und auf der Packung lesen können,das ich mich ggf. *vor* dem Öffnen informieren muss,wenn ich das Spiel deswegen zurückgeben will.
Da steht ,das eine Onlineaktivierung nötig ist,weshalb ich ja wohl auch Internet zur Verfügung hätte,also mich hätte informieren können.
Der konkrete Verweis auf die wo anders(Internet)für mich einsehbaren EULAs,ersetzt in so einem Fall den Aushang im Laden.
Von einem eingeschränktem Zugriff kann da deshalb nicht die Rede sein.
Ich sollte Ihm ansonsten doch mal zeigen,wo das im Gesetzt anders steht.
Die Meinung von irgendwelchen Leuten im internet sei da nicht die Bewertungsgrundlage,es gibt da schliesslich auch welche,die der Meinung sind,dass Elvis noch lebt...
Aha.
So ein Fachanwalt hat doch schon ein bischen mehr Ahnung davon als...
Der kann viel meinen. Wenn es nicht vom Gericht bestätigt ist,dann ist es nur eine Meinung.Punkt.

Habe mir vorher 305-310 komplett durchgelesen.
Gibt ja auch ne Menge Urteile,welche darauf bezug nehmen.
Tatsächlich"fehlt" da aber noch eine klare Aussage zu diesem speziellem Fall.
So bleibt anscheinend genügend Interpretationsspielraum,den der Verkäufer für sich auslegen konnte.
Schade.
Ich habe jetzt so ein Spiel,was ich nicht wirklich auf meinem PC installieren möchte.
Egal,Versuch wars wert.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Oktober 2011)

Naja, was dir in der Argumentation gefehlt hat war eine Anspruchgrundlage. In deinem Fall wäre das ein Vertragsrücktritt gemäß §323, 326 V, 437, 435, 305 II BGB die Anspruchgrundlage gewesen.

Der Rechtsmangel besteht hier in der unwirksamen AGB, die auf Grund ihrer Unwirksamkeit zu fehlerhaften Datenschutzeinwilligungen führt. In der Folge kann der gekaufte Gegenstand nicht mehr in der vereinbarten Beschaffenheit genutzt werden, da die Beschaffenheit (Nutzung der Software über das eingeräumte Nutzungsrecht) nur unter unzumutbaren Datenschutzverstößen möglich ist.

Das steht so auch in keinem Gesetz drin. Man muss die Systematik kennen und verstehen können.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich was mit anfangen.
Nur-der Verkäufer wird soetwas wohl eher auch als "Meinung" interpretieren,eben weil es so nicht im Gesetz steht.
Systematik erkennen,verstehen können *und* wollen. Da sehe ich den Knackpunkt.
Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind dann zwei verschiedene Sachen.
Ich habe ja auch auf 305 im Sinne der Sichtbarkeitsmachung von AGBs argumentiert.
Das "Warum" ich nicht einverstanden war mit den AGBs und somit diese selbst,standen noch gar nicht zur Diskussion.
Ein"so geht das nicht" war das einzige,was von mir dazu gesagt wurde.
Gleich dann kam ja die Frage,warum ich es denn überhaupt aufgemacht habe.
Ich hab mich da mittllerweile sehr viel schlauer gemacht als wie die allermeisten anderen,aber es ist noch nicht genügend Fundament da,um einigermassen lückenlos argumentieren zu können.
im Gegensatz zum technischen Mangel,der ja leicht zu definieren ist,fehlts anscheinend hier noch.
Was macht man,wenn der Verkäufer sagt:"das tut mir leid,das sehe ich anders".?


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Oktober 2011)

Gegenargumentieren oder Klagen.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Oktober 2011)

Mein "Gegenargumentationspotential" ist anscheinend zu eingeschränkt.
Klagen?
Bei technischem Mangel wurd ich denen ne Frist von 14 Tagen setzen und dann einen Brief vom Anwalt kommen lassen.
Da müsste der MM ja auch die Kosten übernehmen.
Ansonsten...ich wähne mich im recht,aber 100%ig sicher,ob ich da dann Aufgrund von was weiss ich,nicht doch auf den kosten hängenbleibe?
Ich wäre ja wohl der Erste der klagt!
Gott sei dank haben wir mittlerweile wieder gravierende technische Probleme,auf die ich mich beziehen kann.
Die Foren sind voll mit Zeugenaussagen dazu.
Das wird morgen also leicht....
Trotzdem hätte ich gerne klare Verhältnisse auf der anderen Ebene gehabt.


----------



## Pravasi (29. Oktober 2011)

Erledigt.
Habe mich jetzt entschlossen als Argumentation Verstösse gegen Datenschutz und Verbraucherschutz anzuführen.
Mit mehr § als Grundlage und den mittlerweilen zahlreicheren Pressemeldungen,Expertenmeinungen und Hinweis auf das agieren des Datenschutzbeauftragten von NRW,...kein Problem mehr!
Das Spiel wurde im geöffnetem Zustand zurückgenommen.
Auf Nachfrage meinerseits,sagte man mir aber,das ich der einzige bin,der das Game bisher zurückgegeben hat...wtf?
Einen von mir vorbereiteten Vermerk mit den entsprechenden § wollte der Verkaüfer aber der Packung nicht beifügen.
Das Game geht also wieder zurück zu EA,und landet dann dort unbesehen und ohne weitere Nachfragen im Müll.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Oktober 2011)

@Pravasi

Zu dieser Problematik gibt es gleich einen ausführlichen Artikel auf der Main zu lesen.


----------

